# Crypts with hair and rot.



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey,

I have some crypts that are doing good, but the large leaves always end up with hair and have to be trimmed, is there any easy solution?

15 Gallons
pH 6.5-7
KH 3
GH
Temp 80 F
DIY CO2 w/ hagen counter
30 W T8 flos Im thinking of adding 26 W compact florescent ( will this be better?)
Fluval 1 plus filter
Hagen plant spikes for fert ( should I add a liquid?)
1 Lb laterite
3-4" gravel

Lots of fish, neons, guppies, mollies, a gourami, a pleco and otto.

I am thinking of losing the pleco and adding more ottos, would the ottos be better on my plants?

Does the crypt need lots of iron or anything? I forget which sp. the rotting one is, I will post a pic along with more readings later. Is there any chance for a rotting crypt?

Thanks for any help!
OG


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

What do you mean by 'hair'? I assume some kind of algae. Crypts are fairly slow growers and will 'melt' (rot) when conditions in the tank change. When they melt, just leave them alone, and they will resprout from the bottom. I have had them melt twice and both times they've come back strong. Whatever fertilizer regime you use, stick with it, if crypts are your focus plant. They do not like change. Having said that, you don't mention adding any nitrate phosphates or micros. You should. Do a search in the forum here for lots of advice on how much/how to fertilize.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You don't mention what your N03 & P04 readings are, there may be a in balance if you are having algae issues.

To help with algae make sure to keep your C02 levels up between 20-30ppm, this is very important.

What is your fert dosing routine?... Which ferts are you using?... The only one you mention is root tabs, which are good for Crypts.

Some people have problems with Plecos damaging there large leaf plants like Swords, I myself do not have this issue with my Plecos.


----------



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

*Thanks*

Good to know it will come back after the melting and doesnt spread!
I'd imagine the conditions in my tank are different than the store! WAY.

Hair algae is what I always see on my older crypts... hopefully now that it is more fully planted the algae will back off. I may start adding some liquid fert once I up the light. I dont think nitrate or phosphate are an issue right now, I do lots of water changes and dont add anything, the fert spikes are a few months old so they shouldnt be releasing too much.

Should I go for the compacts and add the liquid iron fert and micro nutrients?
OG


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

owengibson said:


> ...I dont think nitrate or phosphate are an issue right now, I do lots of water changes and dont add anything, ...
> OG


What we're saying is that you may need to *add* NO3 and PO4 to your tank. With lots of plants (and lots of water changes you said), you may be bottoming out on these and that is not good.

Also what do you mean by a pH of 6.5-7? Is this the range between lights on and lights off? or does your test kit not give you more accurate results? That's a swing in CO2 concentration between 9mg/l (at 7) and 28.5mg/l (at 6.5). You want to keep the CO2 in that higher range all the time, or at least during the entire photo period. If it's your test kit, get a more accurate one.


----------

